# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  The Jeep Doctor

## kyratshooter

The Cherokee went down a few months back and I have not been inclined to get it fixed, mostly due to stubbornness and a need to come to the realization that I can no longer fix what I used to fix due to age and infirmity.  My age and my infirmity, Not the Jeep's.

The brake lines dissolved.  Not just one, all of them.  I replaced the front calipers and pads along with all the lines and they still will not hold fluid.  Probably a burr on a flared connection or something simple, but I can not find the problem so it is time to send out for help. 

Fact is I could probably still fix it, but then I would be out of pocket more for my own medical repairs than the cost of sending the Jeep out to professionals.  Plus there would be a level of physical pain involved beyond what one as stingy as myself would feel in the wallet.

The battery was dead, so I put it on the charger overnight.  Just went out there and that thing started on the second turnover after not being started for nearly 6 months!  I love that AMC straight six.  It is one of the reason I still have the Jeep and have not traded for something of more resent vintage.  

So the Jeep goes to the Jeep Doctor tomorrow to have necessary alterations done to the brake system.  I have really missed having the Jeep on the road and usable around the place.  No way I can get the "big boat" off the line and into the water without the Jeep.  And It is my range and hunting vehicle, the place where I store all the crap from lead sled to 400x spotting scope, target frames, two or three cases of clay pigeons, tools and assorted crap that will be needed on most any shooting excursion.

I will be very happy when I have it back.

----------


## Rick

I have arrived at the point when glasses, a trouble light and a magnifying glass will not illuminate and enlarge things to a sufficient size to be able to repair them. I used to have trouble repairing things like the hinge screw on a pair of glasses. Today it is anything the size of a V6. My Ford dealer does my work now....when I can find the dealership.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

Do you know the only thing that's worse than paying someone to fix your vehicle?

NOT paying someone and having to fix it yourself.

----------


## hunter63

Wise counsel....
It is hard to admit that the "I can fix anything" days are over for a lot of things....and the "Who do I call" days are here"

Went down the basement last night and found a water on the floor.....just a bit by the low spot what the water heater stands (replaced pretty recently).....So dried it up...
I do get a trickle from a crack in the back wall behind the steps.....Have chinked it, ...applied hydro sealed in it.....still get a little bit.
Option is to remove concert steps, dig down and seal from the outside.

.This morning, was gonna check on a couple of glue jobs.......
More water....Quite a bit.....but couldn't tell where from?

Checked all pipes.....nothing....
Several 5 gal jugs of water....been there a while so dumped them in the shower....needed to be changed out anyway.....

Sewer started bubbling back thur the toilet......AH HA!
Seems a good bet the sewer has roots in it...had this before.
Thought I had had a done a year or so...so looked for the papers, generally any paperwork is put in a ziplock bag and stuck to the wall or on the appliance ?

Nothing....
Thought I had remembered who did it last time....so called a place, and it was the guys I had used....back in 2011...LOL..Man, time flies.  

So they will be here in the morning....have not reach critical mass yet.

10 years ago...I would drive to my buddies house, pick up his Roto Rooter machine and do it myself.....
Now I will stay out of the way.

----------


## kyratshooter

Guy came and put the Jeep on the big truck and took it away.

I explained that I thought it was just a leak.

He asked how I knew?

I told him I had done new calipers, new pads and new lines from the master cylinder to the wheels last fall.

He said "yea, probably a burr on one of the flared connections.  You already did the hard part!".

It should be back in a couple of days.  Then I can start complaining about my car insurance rates.  When I have two vehicles on the road my car insurance is the most expensive monthly bill I pay due to the state I am in.  Only complaint I have about where I live.  No fault system means they raise your rates after any accident no matter who was at fault.

----------


## LowKey

Tell the insurance company you can only drive one vehicle at a time...

----------


## hunter63

How do you argue with a Greco?......

He can't even speak proper American.

----------


## kyratshooter

The insurance thing really rips me a new one.

Being retired I do not drive as much as I did when working and I was easy on the miles even then.  

I average 5K miles a year, not a month but a year!

At the current rate I am charged that is $0.30 cents a mile in insurance for one vehicle that is ten years old and another that is 20 years old.

My gas is only costing me $0.13 cents per mile so insurance is costing me twice what my gas does.

----------


## Wildthang

> The insurance thing really rips me a new one.
> 
> Being retired I do not drive as much as I did when working and I was easy on the miles even then.  
> 
> I average 5K miles a year, not a month but a year!
> 
> At the current rate I am charged that is $0.30 cents a mile in insurance for one vehicle that is ten years old and another that is 20 years old.
> 
> My gas is only costing me $0.13 cents per mile so insurance is costing me twice what my gas does.


Keep the Jeep and get rid of the other vehicle!

----------


## kyratshooter

I love the Jeep but it has 20 years on it and nearly 200K miles.  That makes it the secondary use camping, hunting, boat pulling and fishing vehicle.

The 10 year old vehicle has half the miles and half the time on it.  Still runs like new and I do not have to wonder if it is going to die of old age on every trip.

Sometimes you just have to pay the extortion the state allows them to collect and keep asking the state representatives if they have relatives in the insurance industry before you vote for them.

The states north and south of me cap insurance rates at about half what I pay.

----------


## Rick

Kyrat, you gotta know something is wrong when every speech down there starts with Comrade Worker!

----------


## kyratshooter

That is a bit east of me Rick.  

Back in the day you would have thought everyone in the coal fields had been descended from an affair between  Mr. Marx and Mother Jones and the state song was "Which Side Are You On?"

We are now considered a very conservative state, which is one thing that troubles me on the insurance thing. It's Obamacare for cars!  You got to have it even if you don't use it, and it costs the same even if you do not drive the car but one mile a week.

My agent did offer me a 15% discount if I allow them to plug a transmitter into my car that allows them to track my every move, each time I start the vehicle and each time I hit the brakes or gas pedal.

I passed on that one.  I ought to let them do it and then switch the devices to car three, which is never driven, and the Jeep, which only goes to the range and back a couple of times each week and on a camping trip once a month.

----------


## hunter63

Soooo.....
Jeep back yet?

----------


## Rick

My insurance agent offered me that thing as well. I thought about accepting and mailing it to Copenhagen just for the phone call I would invariably receive. But then I figured anyone that actually dreamed up that gizmo would never be able to understand the humor involved and my insurance would jump to about $1200 a month. Anyone that drives 900 miles an hour and through water several fathoms deep should expect to pay a lot for insurance, right?

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> Sometimes you just have to pay the extortion the state allows them to collect and keep asking the state representatives if they have relatives in the insurance industry before you vote for them.


I once saw this comic (couldn't find it online so I'll just have to explain it) that showed a caveman watching a dinosaur chomp on another caveman.  The first caveman is thinking: "That could happen to me."  The caption says: "One small step for man, one giant leap for the insurance industry."

----------


## Batch

> I love the Jeep but it has 20 years on it and nearly 200K miles.  That makes it the secondary use camping, hunting, boat pulling and fishing vehicle.
> 
> The 10 year old vehicle has half the miles and half the time on it.  Still runs like new and I do not have to wonder if it is going to die of old age on every trip.
> 
> Sometimes you just have to pay the extortion the state allows them to collect and keep asking the state representatives if they have relatives in the insurance industry before you vote for them.
> 
> The states north and south of me cap insurance rates at about half what I pay.


I had my 2000 F150 with right near 250,000 miles on it. I am not the most on point guy when it comes to maintenance. I started getting concerned with driving such a high mileage truck. In the 17 years of its life it had the battery changed once. The fuel filter under the frame changed once. I had the 75,000 mile service done. What ever that entailed. Brakes, wipers and belt as needed. I drove that truck down more rickety dirt roads at pretty high speeds. And when I get where I am going there isn't usually cell phone service.

A co-worker of my wife and daughters had a nephew selling a Dodge Ram 1500 with only 85,000 miles or so on it. I bought it as a back up. Well, my wife mis-understood the insurance company and that extra truck was gonna cause my insurance rate to double. 

So, I sold the older, higher mileage f150. The Dodge misfired on cylinder one and the AC clutch gave out. Diagnosis was a blown head and no AC. I bough a 2017 F150 with the twin turbo 6 cylinder and 10 speed transmission. 

I gave the Dodge to my son-in-law. He had to rebuild the whole top end for $2,500. But, when he pulls you hear that sweat v8 piped out. Just sounds nice. And every day at work for a year I have watched my friend drive up in my old F150. Nice thing is. Having sold my best vehicle ever to a friend at a price way below what he thought I would sell it to him. I bet I get to see that truck roll past 300,000 miles. 

We'll see how the new F150 holds up in comparison to the old one. My point was the 2005 Dodge needed rebuilding at 95,000 miles (I put about 10k on it after I bought it). And the Ford is still going. Lots of old Jeep Cherokees through camp that are about the same age as your Jeep or older.

----------


## kyratshooter

I got "the call" yesterday.  I must say it was not a shock.

Everything I had not replaced last fall needed repair.  That would be the brake lines from the spliter block on the rear axle out to the rear brake drums.  New drums, new cylinders, shoes, springs, everything that is attached to the brakes.

The price he gave me was fair, $550, which included the tow truck fee.  I figure about 4 hours time at $75 per hour (normal shop rate around here), $200 for parts and the $50 tow in fee, so he is quoting me about the standard rate and I knew the entire rear needed replacement anyway, so I do not feel misused or abused.

About every 2 or 3 years I have to put $500-$600 into the Jeep to keep it on the road, which I do not feel is excessive.  Besides, the repairs did not start until I hit 150K and the Jeep hit 15 years.  No rust, the engine is still strong, it has a new front end and drives like new, and the old rig fits me like a glove.

And there is something about having a vehicle in the driveway that will climb trees, pull 3x its weight, carry more than a 1/2 ton pickup and ford water over the hood that makes me feel all warm and cozy.

----------


## hunter63

I would be happy with that....that seems real fair to me....

Good to hear she's still running

----------


## kyratshooter

I think I drove the jeep to that jamboree you attended Hunter.  That was the last long trip I took in it.  I sort of put it into "close to home use" after that trip.

That was a good trip too!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Pretty sure that was correct...and we discussed the virtues of 4 wheel drive...LOL
That was a pretty trip thru  the mountains...Wasn't it...."
Nice job Crash finding us a spot after the National Parks had closed....

I think the brake pads were smoked a bit on "Big Red"

Was looking thru my pictures try to find a pics of the camp

----------


## crashdive123

Here are a few pics from that Jamboree.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I remember that we had a lot of green wood that we had to dry out.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Ah, Yes....remember it well......
Sitting around the campfire in Transylvania county, NC,... under a full moon....on Halloween....with the bear hunting hounds baying all around us... 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Good thing we had medicine along .....LOL.
Thanks for the pic's

Couple more....
Kitchen
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And Maggy Mae....was old and blind....but didn't want to stay home.....Her last trip.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## kyratshooter

I remember that I got some good snooze time in with that little creek running about 10 feet from my tent and that frosty air thing that was going on.  

I remember that good trout dinner we had and laughing at everyone butchering those poor fish.  Looked like we had filleted those poor critters with a hatchet.

One thing about camping during bear season in NC.  There is ot going to be a mauling in the camp. If a bear does show up in your camp it is going to be moving right on through at a high rate of speed with 15 bear hounds right on its heels!

----------


## hunter63

Yeah that was a comforting though........
Dark, foggy nite, with full moon casting an eerie glow?...sounds like the start of many stories I have heard......

 Hounds of the Baskerville came to mind on Halloween......LOL...and yeah was a little frosty.

----------


## kyratshooter

The Jeep is home.  

I think I will get the pressure washer out and give it a good scrub. The paint will probably all peel off since it is twenty years old and Chrysler never did learn how to apply paint to a vehicle.

Anyway, it is good to have it back and running.

----------


## Rick

It's good to have an old friend home ain't it. You can sleep better knowing it's in the driveway and the whole world is right once again. Well, the anti gun folks are still short a few bricks but besides them.

----------


## WalkingTree

> $550, which included the tow truck fee


Holy cow, not too bad.

----------


## kyratshooter

I thought it was reasonable too.

That included everything from the spliter block at the rear out to the lug nuts.  New lines, new drums, cylinders, shoes, springs, cables and levers.

Since the entire unit was a hunk of rust I am sure they earned their money just removing the old parts and scraping and grinding the backing plate smooth enough to bolt on the new parts.

It was a job I would have done myself 5 years ago but right now I am happy to pay the man and stop gripping.  I would have been under and out of the vehicle, stooping standing, bending and stressing myself beyond my capabilities and the doctor bill for my own physical repairs would probably have been $2k-$3k pus the pain and suffering involved!  

I may change a tire, air filter or wash the rig myself, but much past that is going to the shop.  

Last year I tried to repair the lawn tractor myself and wound up in pain for a year and out of pocket $1500 above what the insurance covered.  That was just for a $25 mower deck belt replacement.  

I finally did get the belt replaced last week, but I was real careful this time.

----------


## hunter63

Yup......
Used to be.....
How can I do this...and do I have the tools....
Now it's....
I need find "the guy" for this....call me when it's done.

Back in the driveway, or shed, .....means the Disturbance in Force has been averted.

----------


## kyratshooter

I got the pressure washer and the step ladder out to wash the Jeep this afternoon.

It is a lost cause!  20 year old Chrysler Navy blue paint oxidized and turning white.  No hope for it.  

I hit one spot with the pressure washer and the paint started peeling away to the primer. 

It might be time to start gathering cans of Krylon in green, brown and gray and go for a camo theme.  It would not be my first camo truck.

----------


## hunter63

My 1987 Ford F-150 had the paint peel on hood roof and around the windows....was about 8 years old at the time.

Was sent a "recall" for paint job.....Took it in as requested....
First I had to remove the topper....running boards and brush guard....Yeah well OK....?
BUT
They were only gonna paint the hood, the top of the front fenders, roof, and around the windows.....
Had been dark blue ( favorite peeler color)....abt was already was faded....thought it would really suck looking like that....

So, OK , How much top repaint the whole truck....$2500 bucks?.....HAHAHA....Riiiiight.
The he says , "Well can give you $750 bucks toward a new truck...(that was the scam)

Told him "No I don't think so.... just give me the $750 bucks and I'll paint it myself (used to work in a body shop and had all the equipment)

Said "We can't do that....So are you turning this offer down....?
He says "OK sign this release...?"

Said "I might change my mind......so NO not gonna sign off"....and I will tell everyone that asks what a pile of crap this "offer" was...."

To this day I still think I have a paint job coming...even though I drove that truck to 1999 and is in the bone yard.....STILL needing a paint.....hood, roof, fenders and around the windows.... 

And will bring it up at the drop of a hat.....Like Now.

----------


## Rick

Not that you hold a grudge for very long.

----------


## hunter63

> Not that you hold a grudge for very long.


Had held some longer....LOL.

Really didn't like his attitude.....can you tell?

----------


## crashdive123

I can hear the conversation now.  H63's relative says to a guy........Let me tell you what your Great Great Grandfather did.......

----------


## hunter63

Yup....Still on my list....

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> I got the pressure washer and the step ladder out to wash the Jeep this afternoon.
> 
> It is a lost cause!  20 year old Chrysler Navy blue paint oxidized and turning white.  No hope for it.  
> 
> I hit one spot with the pressure washer and the paint started peeling away to the primer. 
> 
> It might be time to start gathering cans of Krylon in green, brown and gray and go for a camo theme.  It would not be my first camo truck.


At least it didn't peel all the way through the metal.

----------


## hunter63

> At least it didn't peel all the way through the metal.


Bought a 1963 American Motors Rambler...for $15 bucks.....from a guy at work, father...wanted to get rid of it.....
This was maybe 1973 or so?

Was white..and had large patches of rust all over it....
Mostly the body was still solid but the floor was rusted out where you life up your feet going thru puddles....and kept you head down on gravel roads.

Every once in awhile I would paint over the rust with a roller....but it was latex house paint...and would bleed thru after a few weeks.

We named it "Spot" and it looked like a spotted cow.....LOL
 Had a few other problems....but drove it as a work car, for about 3 years, then sold it to another guy for $200 bucks...for his daughter....and she drove it for a long time.

Looking back it seems the  a lot of car makers had problems with paint, rust on the steel, and other stuff that we don't need to deal with.
Many of these cars were 10 years old...and if it made 100k miles that was considered good.

So when someone says "They don't make them like they used to..." 
Thank God.....That's a good thing.

After all these years about 17,.... my 1999 f-150 has rocker panel and rear quarter panel rust...
Has 130K (low miles) but has really given me a major problem....just keeps going....
That's another good  thing...as I can no longer work on much and all rapires are in that new kind of money "Thousant dollars"

----------


## crashdive123

> but the floor was rusted out where you life up your feet going thru puddles....and kept you head down on gravel roads.


I used to own a similar Flintstone mobile.  Yaba Daba Doo.

----------


## Rick

Me too. I paid $25 bucks for it. You could get soaked if you hit a puddle.

----------


## hunter63

That old Rambler had a push button shifter on the dash left side.....LOL.
AND air shocks....worth more than the car.

Used oil, but we were racing sports cars at the time so had a 5 gal can of one race oil... in the trunk.....

Starter bushing would go out every 6 month...2 bolts dropped starter down,... blow out the brass filings....grease up a new one (.50) pound in back in...bolt it up...and go another 6 months...
.

----------


## kyratshooter

I learned to drive in a 61 Rambler. 4 door sedan with dinky little fins.  Same setup, push button starter, 3.8L straight 6.  

Dad bought it new and I bought it from Dad for what the Buick dealer offered him in trade in value for the vehicle in 1966, $100.  I drove it for another year and traded it for a Nissan.  We drove that Rambler for 8 years and never had to turn a bolt on the engine for repairs.  Being in TN I did not have the rust issue to deal with.  It was still pristine when I sold it. 

The exact same engine is in my 1997 Jeep and was used until 2002.

Chrysler could not stand the thought that they were using a Nash-Rambler engine designed in 1955 in their most popular seller and it was considered their best motor!

----------


## hunter63

They were built about a mile from my house.....Kenosha was a big automaker town.

----------


## crashdive123

The good ole days................when you could actually understand cars.

----------


## hunter63

.....and see the motor.....

----------


## crashdive123

When I worked on my F100 or Jeep, I would climb into the engine compartment and sit next to what I was working on.  Since that time they filled those big empty spaces with things that nobody understands.

----------


## Rick

Ain't that the truth. Of course in those days I could actually fit in those spaces. So.....

----------

